# New Rockford, ND



## Brooks23 (Aug 22, 2012)

Has anyone hunted this area or from this area that would be willing to share some advice on where to hunt. I will be out there the week of Oct. 8th hunting monday-friday any help is greatly apprciated.


----------



## leexrayshady (Aug 1, 2008)

i think i may know you


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

There is no "where to hunt" advice to give.Unless a local gets on here and gives very specific directions... find the birds, follow the birds to see their pattern....hunt.

Alex


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

goosegrinder said:


> There is no "where to hunt" advice to give.Unless a local gets on here and gives very specific directions... find the birds, follow the birds to see their pattern....hunt.
> 
> Alex


I hunt up there once and awhile, and Alex is spot on. Get a PLOTS guide, and start driving. Lots and lots of posted land, but you might get lucky.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

posts like that i wonder why


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> THESE NORTH DAKOTA RESIDENTS SUCK...............


 :eyeroll: Glad I'm a non-resident. :thumb: 

Alex


----------



## labman63 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bpul,
Not getting into the res/ non res crap but don't understand your comments about leave your dog at home and hunt the sloughs. Last yr the water was up and getting to ducks would be impossible. Even it it wasn't I wouldn't even go without a dog. I almost exclusivly hunt fields(with two dogs) but once every few yrs we'll hunt a hole if it is loaded.I;m actually bringing a client dog this yr because my female will have pups mid Oct


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Yup, as ND residents we're obligated to give every person that asks on this site and any other site our exact hunting spots. Also, where to stay, which farmer to ask, what county to hunt, and when there are the most birds in state.

Hunting is an adventure measured not by how many birds or limits are achieved, but the journey. I haven't been handed anything in life, I've had to earn it. Coming to hunt in my home state of North Dakota is no different, you should earn it. If you want it handed to you then hire a guide and let them do the work for you. If you want to earn it like the rest of us, come here with any open mind and sense for adventure and enjoy the outdoors.

H2OfowlND


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Spot on H2O

No one is going to tell you, give hints, point you in the direction close to, narrow it down to a county, tell you if you are getting warmer or tell you where they found birds - unless they are an idiot and don't mind having 15 new hunters in their honey hole the next time they go there. Do like all the rest of us... SCOUT or hire a guide. North Dakota is NO DAMN DIFFERENT than any of the half dozen other states I hunt every year, in that no one tells everyone else where they are finding birds. It just does not happen. Good luck and good scouting eace: :thumb: :beer:


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

You have convinced me to part with my ignorant ways... It gets old when you offer people advice and all they do is tell you it's not good enough or they actually tell you how to hunt in your own backyard.

As far as dogs go I take my dog on every hunt ... Slough or field. The key is handling the dog and trying to give them clear lines of vision for downed birds... And if that fails pick up a pocket of rocks.

Plots pieces really are great... Obviously some are better than others.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I am a NR. H2OfowlND hit the nail on the head.

"Yup, as ND residents we're obligated to give every person that asks on this site and any other site our exact hunting spots. Also, where to stay, which farmer to ask, what county to hunt, and when there are the most birds in state.

Hunting is an adventure measured not by how many birds or limits are achieved, but the journey. I haven't been handed anything in life, I've had to earn it. Coming to hunt in my home state of North Dakota is no different, you should earn it. If you want it handed to you then hire a guide and let them do the work for you. If you want to earn it like the rest of us, come here with any open mind and sense for adventure and enjoy the outdoors."

H2OfowlND


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

bpul2113 said:


> Labman23'
> 
> I say leave your dog at home because of all the folks that I see that bring their dogs and take them the 1st day or so then the dogs get left in the hotel room or apartment or house. I see it year after year. If you hunt the sloughs. Where are you gonna put the dog, unless your hunting with a boat. Last year was plenty water and we had no problem walking in and retrieving ducks. Also, I am not saying ND residents are obligated to tell honey holes, that's foolish and the guy who suggested that's what I meant is an idiot and is part of the problem. Take a look back of nr's who ask for advice and look at the wise zzz remarks bum advice and general disdain for nr's. Not every resident hunter is an azz, but most are. People I know personally will not even attempt to ask anything on this forum because of the crap the residents hit them with. There is one post about water conditions and you would think the nr was asking for gps coordinates for the resident honey holes.


my dog sits right beside me in the weeds as i have seen no need ever when hunting sloughs to have a boat but i am from sd and probally dont know much about ducks in nd


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

I am a slough/pothole hunter only and I don't use a boat. The two most important things I bring with besides dog and gun are marsh seat and dog stand. Makes a morning on the slough a lot easier.


----------



## Brooks23 (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow sorry guys guess that I should have made my question more clear wasnt asking for exact locations or anything just a point in a general direction to start scouting but its fine I understand where your coming from as well so I will pick up a plots book and do some searching


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Brooks23 said:


> Wow sorry guys guess that I should have made my question more clear wasnt asking for exact locations or anything just a point in a general direction to start scouting but its fine I understand where your coming from as well so I will pick up a plots book and do some searching


Don't apologize. Guys on here are a bit gunshy to internet "scouts." Despite my utmost pessimism, I like to give anyone the benefit of a doubt -- once.

I'm going to give you some very serious advice, and I want you to take it as such: look up New Rockford on Google earth or Google maps. Then, look for the largest concentrations of sloughs and bodies of water you can find. In fact, for anyone wanting information on where to hunt, do this method and replace "New Rockford" with your town of choice.

I'm not being sarcastic and I'm not trying to be a smarta$$. This is EXACTLY what I do when I plan on scouting a new area. Believe it or not, if you find the concentrations of water, you will find the ducks sooner rather than later. No water = no ducks.

I grew up in MN and I know what it's like trying to hunt a new state. It seems tough the first time! I had absolutely no idea where to go. But I looked at some maps, then corresponded that with PLOTS info, and bam -- that was all it took. Give yourself a solid day to scout. Drive around, knock on doors, talk to locals, and bring the PLTOS guide and a good GPS. Mark down any and every possible location you think will work for a hunt. If you come back year after year, you already have starting points for the next go-around; and I'd hazard a bet that the places you find ducks one year are darn close to where you find them next year.

It really is that simple. In fact, I'd go as far as to say that is EXACTLY why Nodak is such a great state to hunt.

Now, finding unposted land to hunt is another story. I haven't found a map program that will help me with that :wink:


----------



## Brooks23 (Aug 22, 2012)

sounds like very good advice thank you


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Duckslayer100 said:


> Brooks23 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow sorry guys guess that I should have made my question more clear wasnt asking for exact locations or anything just a point in a general direction to start scouting but its fine I understand where your coming from as well so I will pick up a plots book and do some searching
> ...


x2 bing maps is very helpful for me. If you know what county or counties you will focusing on get your self a plat book from the local courthouse. Im sure you can order them online as well. most are $45. You really can't put a price on these books. I am constantly using them while I am out there scouting seeing what fields the birds are using or waterholes that are holding birds. 9 times out of 10 if you call a farmer up that has land thats posted he or she will grant you permission. we literally have not been turned down by a farmer yet and I hunt the most heavily pressured area of nodak according to many residents on this forum. Good luck, from what I hear the bird numbers are INSANE any where in nodak.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

bpul2113 said:


> OF COURSE THERE IS GONNA BE SOMEONE WHO BRINGS HIS DOG AND ACTUALLY HUNTS WITH IT. THAT BEING SAID TRY THIS, GO TO A MOTEL,HOTEL HOUSE FOR RENT, LODGE ETC... DURING THE DAY, WHERE HUNTERS ARE STAYING. CLASSIC EXAMPLE IS MINNEWAUKON SPIRIT WATER INN, ALMOST EVERY ROOM HAS NON RESIDENT HUNTERS IN THEM AND ALMOST ALL BRING A DOG AND ALMOST ALL HAVE THE DOGS IN THE ROOM DURING THE DAY WHEN THEY ARE HUNTING. I HAVE GOTTEN TO KNOW ALOT OF THESE HUNTERS AND IT IS ALMOST ALWAYS THE SAME STORY. THE DOG WOULD HAVE TO STAND IN NECK DEEP WATER ALL DAY TO HUNT THE SLOUGHS AND WE COULDN'T FIND FIELD SPOTS TO HUNTS. HEY DON'T BELIEVE TRY DRIVING THROUGH THESE PLACES WHEN ITS PRIME HUNTING TIMES AND YOU WILL UNDERSTAND. I KNOW THE MOST DEDICATED DOG GUYS ON THE PLANET AND AFTER 1-2 YEARS IN ND THEY LEAVE THE DOGS HOME, UNLESS THEY STRICTLY FIELD HUNT OR HUNT FROM A BOAT.


us smart dog guys have dog stands. mines adjustable for deep water. imagine that. lol. pretty hard to hunt that deep water without a dog...unless you plan on just shoot'n and not retrieving.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

those nd sloughs are a whole lot diferent than the ones we have here in sd .


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Now, finding unposted land to hunt is another story. I haven't found a map program that will help me with that


Just look for the farmyard that doesn't have a $500,000 house, the machinery doesn't have all the latest bells and whistles, and not all the vehicles are new. The guy will meet you at the door with a genuine smile, a warm handshake, ask if you have had coffee yet, and let you hunt. He's a guy who hasn't made it on the backs of others, prides himself in his work, and will respect you as you respect him.  I know I am preaching to the choir, but I had to say it. :thumb:


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I can't imagine hunting with out my dog, especially in ND. I tell him to heal; he sits and watches for ducks. When I shoot he goes out and get it. . . . . .repeat cycle 6 times. Most of ponds we hunt will be dryer this year for water depth should not be a problem.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think the most important part of hunting is enjoying yourself with things other than just bag limits. I don't have a dog. Part of the reason is I get to attached and I don't want to see another one die. If I had a dog he would perhaps go to church with me, not just hunting.

Hey kurt I worked on about 100 wetlands in South Dakota and they are just like ours. Maybe instead of people complaining about non residents we should look at geologic areas rather than state boarders. Dang swamp rats. :laugh:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

some times duck hunting is like the military hurry up and wait. in the 21 years since i have started duck hunting i have yet had to have my dog stand in chest deep water. maybe i just plan my AO out better when putting together the battle plan then when i do my eod review see what has gone right or wrong. but then if i could use the mlrs or 155 to shoot ducks i would not have to worry about being to close to water. i hunted ducks for 2 years with out a dog and would quit if i did that **** agin.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey kurt, I reared my post above. I see how it could be taken two ways. Just to let you know I was agreeing with you about wetlands. The comment about non residents was simply another way for people to show their prejudice if they want to. :rollin:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

KurtR said:


> i hunted ducks for 2 years with out a dog and would quit if i did that &$#* agin.


AMEN! What's the point in bird hunting without a dog? Might as well go trap shooting, if that's the case.


----------



## Daniels (Jan 26, 2012)

bpul2113 said:


> Hate to inform you guys, but most duck hunters don't have a dog. Before you all judge me and call me names let me say this. I have 2 Chesapeake Bay Retrievers. One of them is absolutely an incredible dog, duck,geese,pheasant,dove...you name it this dog is all about. He stays at home when I go to North Dakota. In fact, every dog guy I know took their dog the first year hunting North Dakota, then left them at home every year that followed. I love dogs, Sea duck hunting the Chesapeake Bay my dog went everytime and was invaluable. Eider and Diver hunting in Maine he went. Pond hunting here in Iowa he goes everytime. Even hunting the mudflats in Alaska he goes, but he stays home when I go to North Dakota.


Why couldn't you just put the dog in a dog blind on dry land? I agree with the rest, I will never leave my dog at home regardless of where i hunt. If I can't bring the dog, I don't go! I hunt in SD and ND can't be a whole lot different. I haven't found a place to hunt that I couldn't bring a dog. Some of the NR that you are talking about are probably the rich people who don't train their own dog so they (no pun intended) dont have a dog in the hunt. They didn't go through the hard work to train their dog so why would they care if the poor pup stayed home.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Bring your dog bpul2113... I will take him, and leave you at the motel, hotel, house for rent, lodge, etc.

You sure seem to know ALOT more about hunting with dogs than anyone else on this site. I'm sure coming off as a know-it-all may work with your friends, but that "dog" don't hunt here... If you can't control your Chessie in standing water... It's probably a failure of the trainer. Instead of telling everyone on NoDak that we need to learn not to bring our hunting companions to NoDak. Listen, learn, and you may be able to bring your Chessie to Nodak by bringing a simple stand for the pooch. Think outside the box.

And lastly, try not worring about how other hunters are hunting their dogs.

It's none of your business...

By the way... I love hunting with good Chessies. UN-STOPABLE dogs...

Gunny


----------



## WATERLOO (Oct 9, 2003)

Mine has cancer and 3 legs, but his tail is waggin, so he is huntin.
I 've never been in a situation where he wasn't welcome and needed.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

bpul2113 said:


> I give up gunny. you got me. wise man once said,"you can't cure stupid."


Oh... Look at you Buckaroo.... Good one. Score one for originality. 
I mean, you should know...

We can smell our own.

It also looks like you can't fix dumb or an internet know it all...

You've convinced me... I don't need my dogs for waterfowl hunting over water... Just in a field... Or a boat...

How have all those waterfowl historians been so "stupid" for all these years? I guess all those sothern boys and girls will have to change their tactics and hunt strictly from boats....

bpul says so...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey guys seasons are starting get out and enjoy it. This is duck hunting not hot topics. We survived another year so we could live this fall. You know work is survival, hunting is living. Good luck and good shooting guys. :beer:


----------



## Brooks23 (Aug 22, 2012)

has there been any rain out there lately or is it still super dry


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Still super dry!!! In fact my wife and I were out scouting for ducks tonight and noticed some of the small potholes that had little water in them 2 weeks ago are now dry! Even larger slough water levels are dropping fast!!


----------



## Brooks23 (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks for the update sucks hearing that though


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

My great uncle was out scouting (believe it or not, the guy is in his 70s and still can't kick the duck hunting bug) around that area south of Devils Lake, and said pretty much the same thing. A lot of dried up sloughs, and the water levels in the bigger sloughs are a few feet from the edge of the cattails in some areas. This isn't a dig at any NRs, as we've been known to use them on occasion, but I'd rethink the use of boats this season. Even canoes are going to be tough to push out into deep enough water while you struggle through crotch-deep muck.

I'm looking forward to this season, regardless. Don't have a plan for opener yet, but I'm sure I'll find birds somewhere!


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

2 things i don't get about this thread.

1.) Why do most of these NR's think that they are going to get anywhere asking for advise on these forums when it comes to hunting locations??? It is no different than asking a fisherman for his secret holes. Put in the scouting work and find the birds yourself! Scouting is half the fun if you ask me. Shooting birds is not the hard part of hunting. Scouting and learning the birds patterns and knowing which location to pick and how to set up an effective spread is 75% of the battle. Hunting is not just about having a pile of birds at the end of the day even tho it is a great feeling don't get me wrong but what it is really about is just getting outdoors and having a fun time with friends and family.

2.) If you have an amazing dog congrats to you! I would kill for a dog that is trained and loves to hunt. You should find areas to hunt that accommodates the use of your dog! Dogs only have a limited amount of years that they will be able to hunt so utilize them! For the dogs sake. If you ask me watching an experienced dog retrieve birds is one of the coolest aspects of hunting.

If you are truly in love with the outdoors it is not always about how many birds, fish, deer or any other animal you harvest to make it a great experience. I don't know why outdoor enthusiasts have become so partial to measuring success of hunting/fishing trips on limiting out. Sure i love to limit out just as much as the next guy. However if i was going into a situation where i knew that it was going to be one of those hunts where you were only going to get a few birds or just a couple fish i would not think twice about going because i just love being outdoors.


----------

